# Clueless Congress Critters



## KmH (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/senators-want-to-ensure-tsa-protects-trains-buses-and-ports/ar-BBwflAt?li=BBnbfcL
By what measure do the senators presume that TSA adequately protects aviation?
TSA misses 95% of all test weapons used to evaluate TSA's effectiveness.
But it's not to hard to kill everyone on a airliner by blowing it out of the sky.
By contrast trains don't have anywhere near the same risk exposure, so 3% of TSA's budget sounds about right for protecting trains, subways, buses and ports.



> the duo pointed out that terrorists have killed civilians at rail and transit stations in Europe.


Just your basic government fear mongering.

The senators need to be concerned with way more pressing problems like the 35,000 to 40,000 Americans killed in car crashes every year.
Heck lots of pedestrians get killed by cars. Using the senators logic TSA should be protecting sidewalks too.

I have visions of Joseph McCarthy methods and the 'Red Scare' of 1947 to 1957.

After an investigation by the Watkins Committee, the Senate voted to 'condemn' McCarthy by a vote of 67-22.


----------



## jis (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't think TSA is the big scare issue at present  it s a mere inconvenience


----------



## Anderson (Sep 19, 2016)

Tell that to all the pax who missed their flights back in May (I think) due to TSA totally fouling up their staffing.


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2016)

Anderson said:


> Tell that to all the pax who missed their flights back in May (I think) due to TSA totally fouling up their staffing.


Missing flights is a scary thing? It is a pain in the butt yes, but scary?


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2016)

jis said:


> I don't think TSA is the big scare issue at present  it s a mere inconvenience


I would suggest TSA is a major inconvenience in that TSA treats _every_ air traveler as a suspected terrorist.

Ya gotta wonder why American air travelers put up with the TSA.


----------

